# Where to sell photos.



## Chris. (Aug 20, 2009)

Today i stumbled upon www.imagekind.com. Its a place to exhibit, display and sell your photography prints to online buyers. I am interested in it and i think it may be a great place to sell my prints to online buyers. But i am unsure of this. What is your opinion or experience with this site? Would you recommend it?


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2009)

There are several similar web sites. www.art.com has several.


----------



## rddube (Aug 21, 2009)

It is not just a matter of where to sell your photos, there are a number of issues you must take into consideration (copyrights, releases, what sells or doesn't sell, etc.). 

You might want to take a look at this site:

http://www.solutionbiz.ws/PhotoWealthSystem


----------



## Kempe Photography (Aug 21, 2009)

So what does sell?


----------



## Harris (Aug 21, 2009)

I too am curious about this, has anyone on here had any experience (good or bad) with the site the OP posted?


----------



## meka (Aug 21, 2009)

i don't know about the site you mentioned but maybe try this e-book
i found it on the net and i think it's useful 
not expensive too
hope one day we can all make money from something we like


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2009)

Harris said:


> I too am curious about this, has anyone on here had any experience (good or bad) with the site the OP posted?


You went to the web site and learned how it works and what it pays, right?


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm using ImageKind myself. They're cheap, and they recently added a "StoreFront" thingy. Basically a way to un-uglify the drab and heavily branded default place to sell shtuff (and it's free too!). Anyway, you get plenty of control on mark-up, make a decent commission on framing, and their print quality is good (so is their customer service). All-in-all pretty solid. I've gotta go play with that storefront dealy soon...

Personally, I was comfortable with what they're doing and how they're doing it. And that I can send them full-size TIFFs is a plus too, because, I'm just that paranoid about quality (if I spend hours upon hours getting a gigantic pano print-ready, I definitely want the print to be done using as much information as possible).

Of course, no website will sell your images for you. *You* need to do that by generating hype and marketing your work. Having a website like ImageKind though can streamline the process of selling your prints. Just point people to that URL and you don't have to deal with the craziness of printing, papers, inks, printers, packaging, matting, framing...and so on. You create, they print.


----------



## BibleArt (Aug 22, 2009)

Imagekind allows the exhibition and sale of erotic photos. So basically if you sell your photos on their site you are helping to fund the spread of this garbage worldwide. Do you really want that on your conscience?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 22, 2009)

BibleArt said:


> Imagekind allows the exhibition and sale of erotic photos. So basically if you sell your photos on their site you are helping to fund the spread of this garbage worldwide. Do you really want that on your conscience?



Please keep politics off the site. Thank you.


----------



## Figment (Aug 22, 2009)

BibleArt said:


> Imagekind allows the exhibition and sale of erotic photos. So basically if you sell your photos on their site you are helping to fund the spread of this garbage worldwide. Do you really want that on your conscience?



^^ what Cloudwalker said, please ^^


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 22, 2009)

BibleArt said:


> Imagekind allows the exhibition and sale of erotic photos. So basically if you sell your photos on their site you are helping to fund the spread of this garbage worldwide. Do you really want that on your conscience?


  By pointing that out, you realize you just advertised erotica at a site people may not have thought to look. Way to help your cause there!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## photo28 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> BibleArt said:
> 
> 
> > Imagekind allows the exhibition and sale of erotic photos. So basically if you sell your photos on their site you are helping to fund the spread of this garbage worldwide. Do you really want that on your conscience?
> ...



Haha, yeah! 

And just because a site allows it - doesn't mean you have to look for it. It says "Mature Content, click to view" on the nude photos - so you don't have to see anything. Some people are into that - a different style of photography.
I think it's a fine site, whatever you decide to photograph.


----------



## Harris (Aug 22, 2009)

BibleArt said:


> Imagekind allows the exhibition and sale of erotic photos. So basically if you sell your photos on their site you are helping to fund the spread of this garbage worldwide. Do you really want that on your conscience?



Thanks, that pushed me in the right direction, opening my account now.


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 22, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> I'm using ImageKind myself. They're cheap, and they recently added a "StoreFront" thingy. Basically a way to un-uglify the drab and heavily branded default place to sell shtuff (and it's free too!). Anyway, you get plenty of control on mark-up, make a decent commission on framing, and their print quality is good (so is their customer service). All-in-all pretty solid. I've gotta go play with that storefront dealy soon...
> 
> Personally, I was comfortable with what they're doing and how they're doing it. And that I can send them full-size TIFFs is a plus too, because, I'm just that paranoid about quality (if I spend hours upon hours getting a gigantic pano print-ready, I definitely want the print to be done using as much information as possible).
> 
> Of course, no website will sell your images for you. *You* need to do that by generating hype and marketing your work. Having a website like ImageKind though can streamline the process of selling your prints. Just point people to that URL and you don't have to deal with the craziness of printing, papers, inks, printers, packaging, matting, framing...and so on. You create, they print.


 

Is there a way to calibrate your computer to there printers so your editing matches there print?


----------



## ocular (Aug 22, 2009)

rddube said:


> It is not just a matter of where to sell your photos, there are a number of issues you must take into consideration (copyrights, releases, what sells or doesn't sell, etc.).
> 
> You might want to take a look at this site:
> 
> http://www.solutionbiz.ws/PhotoWealthSystem



Looks very much like a scam to me.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 22, 2009)

ocular said:


> rddube said:
> 
> 
> > It is not just a matter of where to sell your photos, there are a number of issues you must take into consideration (copyrights, releases, what sells or doesn't sell, etc.).
> ...



:thumbup:

Darn, I forgot today's job.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 22, 2009)

Hardrock said:


> musicaleCA said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using ImageKind myself. They're cheap, and they recently added a "StoreFront" thingy. Basically a way to un-uglify the drab and heavily branded default place to sell shtuff (and it's free too!). Anyway, you get plenty of control on mark-up, make a decent commission on framing, and their print quality is good (so is their customer service). All-in-all pretty solid. I've gotta go play with that storefront dealy soon...
> ...



Insofar as calibrating your monitor, yes. As long as you're good with colour management and keep your monitor calibrated, you should end-up with reasonable colour matching in print. I know they do take some care in their order processing though (a family member bought two copies of a rather expensive print and they printed one and emailed her to double-check that she did in fact want a duplicate); I would expect that they do at least take a look at the final print and make sure it came-out accurately. As hey provide a money-back guarantee within a month or so, no-questions-asked, it's in their best interest to provide the most accurate, high-quality prints as possible.


----------



## Chris. (Aug 22, 2009)

BibleArt said:


> Imagekind allows the exhibition and sale of erotic photos. So basically if you sell your photos on their site you are helping to fund the spread of this garbage worldwide. Do you really want that on your conscience?



I couldn't care less. I fine with porn, so don't preach to me and attempt to change my views.

Anyways back to the main point...
Judging by all of your responses i think i will be using imagekind.com in the near future. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BibleArt (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All, sorry, didn't know my comment was political. I just joined yesterday. Anyway I like this forum you're all very talented.I studied photography in college. We had a darkroom and I got to learn how to delevelop my own film. It was alot of fun! I only use a digital camera now though.  I'm an artist and make Christian posters using beautiful photography. If any of you would like one of your beautiful images made into a Christian Art poster just send me an e-mail. I'm looking forward to learing alot about photography and chatting with all of you. Have fun! :lmao: -Heather


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 23, 2009)

Chris. said:


> BibleArt said:
> 
> 
> > Imagekind allows the exhibition and sale of erotic photos. So basically if you sell your photos on their site you are helping to fund the spread of this garbage worldwide. Do you really want that on your conscience?
> ...



Hooray for erotica! 

Good luck with ImageKind. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 23, 2009)

BibleArt said:


> Hi All, sorry, didn't know my comment was political.


 
Really? :er:


----------



## AlexNeo (Aug 25, 2009)

There lot of places to sell your photos...local magazines/newspaper, Macro/Micro Stock Sites, Sell on the spot in an event, Sell to Travel agency, Print out and sell on the street:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------

